# Asio buffer size affecting Kontakt behaviour



## Oliver.T (Apr 2, 2020)

/


----------



## Yorik (Dec 4, 2020)

I have the same problem with buffer below 32. This is not normal because this problem is specific only for kontakt. In other plugins this problem is not observed. All midi are converted identically regardless of the buffer size. I use presonus audiobox 22vsl.


----------

